# Warum werden nur 60hz statt 144hz bzw 120hz über HDMI 2.0 angezeigt?



## Perry96 (16. Januar 2020)

*Hallo liebe PCGH Community,*

und zwar betreibe ich aktuell 3 Monitore (2 Links und Rechts Vertikal und einen mittig Horizontal) Der Selben Marke und des Selben Modells (Asus VG248QE). 

Nun hatte ich eigentlich vor 2 der 3 Monitore über DisplayPort anzuschließen und den dritten über HDMI 2.0, dies klappt auch an für sich super, nur dass der dritte Monitor (der normalerweise 144hz hat) mir nur 60hz, anstatt der erhofften 120hz über HDMI anzeigt. bei den anderen Monitoren die über DisplayPort angesteckt sind, funktioniert alles super auf 144hz.

Ich hab schon versucht in den Einstellungen des Monitors rum zuspielen, hab überall bei Windows nach einer Lösung gesucht, schaffe es aber einfach nicht den Monitor umzustellen.

*Hier mal ein paar Specs des Systems:*

Alle 3 Monitore: Asus VG248QE
Grafikkarte: ASUS GeForce RTX 2060 Super ROG Strix 8G
HDMI Kabel: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07YTWVPSM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Am liebsten hätte ich natürlich den dritten Monitor auch über DisplayPort angeschlossen, aber leider besitzt die Grafikkarte nur 2 DP & 2 HDMI sowie 1 USB-C Ausgang...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen :/


----------



## claster17 (16. Januar 2020)

Außer Monitoren mit HDMI 2.0 kenne ich keinen einzigen, der über HDMI 120 Hz oder mehr zulässt. Deiner kann kein 2.0 haben, weil es 2013 diesen Standard noch nicht (käuflich) gab.

Du könntest einen USB-C-DisplayPort-Adapter probieren.


----------



## Perry96 (16. Januar 2020)

claster17 schrieb:


> Außer Monitoren mit HDMI 2.0 kenne ich keinen einzigen, der über HDMI 120 Hz oder mehr zulässt. Deiner kann kein 2.0 haben, weil es 2013 diesen Standard noch nicht (käuflich) gab.
> 
> Du könntest einen USB-C-DisplayPort-Adapter probieren.



Würdest du mir vielleicht einen Link schicken damit ich nicht das falsche bestelle?


----------



## HisN (16. Januar 2020)

Club 3D. Die haben nur einen^^

Es gehören halt immer zwei dazu. Wenn Deine Graka HDMI 2.0 hat, bedeutet das ja noch lange nicht das es der Monitor auch hat.


----------



## Perry96 (16. Januar 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Club 3D. Die haben nur einen^^
> 
> Es gehören halt immer zwei dazu. Wenn Deine Graka HDMI 2.0 hat, bedeutet das ja noch lange nicht das es der Monitor auch hat.



Das weiß ich  Nur bin ich etwas irritiert, da der Monitor laut Beschreibung HDMI 1.4 unterstützt, und HDMI 1.4 ja normalerweise bis 120hz geht. (soweit ich das jetzt herauslesen konnte)


----------



## Perry96 (16. Januar 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Club 3D. Die haben nur einen^^
> 
> Es gehören halt immer zwei dazu. Wenn Deine Graka HDMI 2.0 hat, bedeutet das ja noch lange nicht das es der Monitor auch hat.



Werde mir also nun mal den Adapter hier bestellen & gleich beten  Club 3D USB 3.1 Typ C auf DisplayPort 1.2 4K60Hz UHD: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## HisN (16. Januar 2020)

Da kommt hinten ganz normal DP1.2 raus. Ich betreibe an dem Adapter einen UHD-Monitor mit 60Hz.


----------



## Perry96 (16. Januar 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Da kommt hinten ganz normal DP1.2 raus. Ich betreibe an dem Adapter einen UHD-Monitor mit 60Hz.



Super Danke dir.


----------

